

How Tesla's website and Twitter accounts were hacked - mandeepj
http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2014/07/09/10000-is-on-offer-for-anyone-who-can-hack-a-tesla-car/

======
rexbee
Why did this get 4 upvotes in 15 minutes when the article is from 2014 and
unrelated to the recent hack?

